# 24 Zoll Spikereifen auf Sun Felgen, Shimano 7fach Kassette



## mischuer (31. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220503487433

24 Zoll Laufräder mit Spikereifen auf neuen Sun Rims Felgen, Shimano Naben und 7fach Kassette

Sie kennen das, es ist eisglatt im Wald, der Schnee ist komprimiert und gefroren.
Eine MTB-Tour mit einem 24 Zoll Radl zu gefährlich?
Sie wollten schon immer mal mit Ihrem Nachwuchs auch bei Eis und Schnee fahren?

Meines Wissens gibt es auf dem Markt keine vernünftigen 24Zoll Spikereifen zur Zeit.

Dann hab ich evtl. hier was für Sie:
Selbstverständlich kann man die Heidenarbeit auch zu nichte machen und die 
Felgen einfach so nutzen.
Habe vor einiger Zeit mal für meinen Junior diese 2x 24 Zoll Reifen gebaut, sind
aber nie zum Einsatz gekommen. Nun hat er ein 26 Zoll Rad und die Laufräder sind übrig.

Reifen, Felgen und Kassette sind nagelneu!


Reifen:

- Selberbau Spikes, kurze Standardspax, Spikelänge ca 2-3 mm
- Antiplatt Fuchs Pannenband verbaut (rot), damit sind die Schraubenköpfe vom Schlauch isoliert, und der Schlauch kann nicht beschädigt werden
- Reifen müssen immer entsprechenden Druck haben, ca 1-5 bis 2 Bar, sonst besteht gefahr dass Pannenband verrutscht und Schlauch durch die Schrauben beschätigt wird
- 3 Laufflächen. 2 mal ca. 60 Spikes, in der Mitte ca. 120 Spikes, insgesamt ca. 240 Spikes pro Reifen
- Reifenmarke: Impac getaway (Standard Noname MTB-Reifen), 24x2.00 (50-507)
- Vorsicht: Spikes sind nicht angeschliffen und spitz, also Vorsicht beim auspacken. VERLETZUNGSGEFAHR!
- Empfehle Spikes nur auf Schnee/Eis/Split/Schotter/Waldboden/Wiese zu fahren. Verschleiss ist auf Asphalt sehr hoch.
VORSICHT! ANFANGS AUF KEINEN FALL AUF ASPHALT FAHREN!!! DIE SPIKES MÜSSEN SICH ERST ETWAS ABNUTZEN.
ODER SPIKES ANSCHLEIFEN.
RUTSCHGEFAHR! VOR ALLEM BEI KINDERN!
Also bitte nur erfahrene MTB-Fahrer bieten die sich mit der Materie auskennen
- Je nach Körpergewicht falls ein Kind die Kombination fährt kann man mit den Reifen schon ne Weile Spass haben im Schnee
- Reifen sind auf 2 Bar aufgepumpt, und sollten auch 
- wer das ganze selber schon gemacht hat weiss was das für ne Heidenarbeit ist.

Felgen:
- Sun Rims Rhino Lite
- AluHohlkammerfelgen
- 6000 Series alloy 507 x 29,5mm

Naben:
- Shimano HB-RM 40

Kassette:
- Shimano 7 Fach, mit 34er Ritzel

natürlich mit Schnellspanner

Also alles nagelneu, ich übernehme keine Haftung!!!


----------

